# AMD Delays FX Series Launch to October, Expands First Wave



## btarunr (Sep 7, 2011)

Even as there are rumors that the launch of Opteron processors based on the Bulldozer architecture is imminent, there is news that AMD has rescheduled the launch of its FX series performance desktop processors to October 2011, sources told X-bit Labs. The reasons for the delay are known, but when the processors do come out, AMD wants to make sure that they target as many performance price-points as possible, and so the first wave of FX processors will include 7 models, that's four 8-core FX-8000 series chips, one 6-core FX-6000 series chip, and two 4-core FX-4000 series chips. 

The first wave is going to include the 3.60 GHz FX-8150, the 3.10 GHz FX-8120 that will be available in 95W and 125W variants, and 2.80 GHz FX-8100 eight-core models; 3.30 GHz FX-6100 six-core model; 4.20 GHz FX-4170 and 3.60 GHz FX-4100 quad-core chips. As you can see, AMD does seem to have tweaked the clock speeds of some of the models compared to older clock speed tables by other sources. The next wave of FX series processors is slated for Q1 2012, which includes faster models across the three lines. According to data compiled by X-bit Labs, the FX series can now be tabulated as shown below.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Melvis (Sep 7, 2011)

Now we need JF-AMD to confirm this!


----------



## Easo (Sep 7, 2011)

Gah, not again...


----------



## timmyisme22 (Sep 7, 2011)

They keep crushing my hopes and dreams!!!



But then again I'm broke so a wait isn't so bad for me


----------



## caleb (Sep 7, 2011)

ahahahah omg so much waiting in vain. BF3 up and no AMD


----------



## NC37 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just in time for BF3 and TOR. Wonder if they'll do a "buy FX, get BF3 free" promotion.


----------



## mamisano (Sep 7, 2011)

Right from the chart - "Data by unofficial sources, compiled by X-bit labs"
You should change "sources" to "unofficial sources" in your article.

This is nothing more than combining several rumors out there into this chart and guesstimating on a release date. Really does its job to drive traffic to that site :shadedshu


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 7, 2011)

That pisses me off, I have forked out for a good 990fx board, its sitting here with a crusty old X6 in it and no BD....  By the time they release the chip there will be a new chipset out and a new set of motherboards...  

I am pissed because I don't usually buy the newest tech out, but had the funds this time so have gone all out ready for BD....  aaarrrggh!!!

Oh well, my ranting isn't going to change anything.

Just release it already..  or at least send me an ES!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 7, 2011)

What's X-bit's track record here? I thought they were pretty bad with rumors. If they really did adjust down the clock speed and push back the launch I wonder if it's in response to the other rumor.... About Intel pushing ivy back to next year due to lack of demand. That may certainly make AMD feel less pressured. Can dump a new higher clock speed chip on the market with a better stepping when Intel does finally launch.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 7, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Now we need JF-AMD to confirm this!



He will be the busiest guy in his company right now. His products are going to be launched. Don't expect him on the internets anytime before weekend.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 7, 2011)

For fuck sake AMD, get your shit together...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 7, 2011)

Yey! Now i have more time to dream about fairy dust, ponies and how the almighty FX will crush the evil blue empire with a single blow! Octo-rific!

*grunt*

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/operation-scorpius.aspx/

This is getting silly. What happened to desktops first, servers second? You know, I bet the community would be much more understanding if AMD manned up and just explained why all these delays are necessary...


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 7, 2011)

F**k

I knew it...... Shame on you AMD.....

Sitting here and waiting with latest HW to be installed .... grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 7, 2011)

NC37 said:


> Just in time for BF3 and TOR. Wonder if they'll do a "buy FX, get BF3 free" promotion.



More like "buy FX, get BF4 free"


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 7, 2011)

crap daddy said:


> more like "buy fx, get bf4 free"



word !!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

AMD needs a swift kick in the balls for delay after delay after delay.  How many years are they behind schedule now?  At least one, methinks.  Phenom all over again.


----------



## moonlord (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn, what the hell is wrong with this guys, I bought a Crosshair V Formula last week, bad move.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 7, 2011)

Intel should thank them, more sells for sandy bridge


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Sep 7, 2011)

Hell, I'm tempted to just jump the gun and buy SB. Every delay decreases my belief that BD is even any good... Me is disappoint AMD :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2011)

At least they will launch more models at once.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't want to buy anything until 22nm 3-D Trigate processors (Ivy Bridge) come out.  That technology looks incredible.

I think AMD needs to adapt a Tick-Tock methology too.  They keep getting stuck like Intel did with Pentium 4 and it's bad for business.


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol for those who can't wait for bulldozer


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 7, 2011)

I dislike the news but i like the idea of a quad core CPU with a standard clock speed of 4.20ghz (although the 100mhz boost to 4.3ghz is not very impressive), the fx-4170 is of very little interest to me but it will sound great for marketing purposes when it comes to retail.

As far as i can tell the highest retail clock speed i have seen is 3.8ghz (although i could be wrong ) but to the average buyer i assume they would see the higher number of those ghz things as better but also those in charge of marketing i'm sure the clock speed could/would be very useful for marketing spin.

But i have to wonder assuming this is accurate what this delay is about, as it's so short could it just be extra time so that more chips can get off the line and in to stocks ensuring higher levels available on launch day?


----------



## repman244 (Sep 7, 2011)

http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-ships-first-interlagos-cpus-based-on-bulldozer/13503.html



> The 8-core desktop version codenamed Zambezi is still slated for announcement on September 17th.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Yey! Now i have more time to dream about fairy dust, ponies and how the almighty FX will crush the evil blue empire with a single blow! Octo-rific!
> 
> *grunt*
> 
> ...



i see a lot of architecture hints in that comic.


----------



## cavemanthreeonesix (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm slightly optomistic about all these delays as I was stupid enough to fall foul of the original phemons TLB bug at launch last time, thankfully ebay was kind to me latter that month and it sold for just a little less than i paid for it.

If all these delays mean we get a good working chip I'm all for the delays, god help AMD if serious bug is found after launch though


----------



## Melvis (Sep 7, 2011)

btarunr said:


> He will be the busiest guy in his company right now. His products are going to be launched. Don't expect him on the internets anytime before weekend.



He has been on a fair bit lately, but if he doesn't respond to this then its true i guess. Not that it worries me lol


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a feeling that it will push to november


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/operation-scorpius.aspx/


And this is why AMD is struggling to keep their head above water.  Seriously, wasting resources on advertising that less than 2% of their clients even care about.  AMD needs to observe Intel's and IBM's marketing strategy and learn from it.  Better yet, they should fire their entire marketing staff and snipe a few industry experts.  Hell, pull an Intel and hire the Blue Man Group to do a dozen ad spots.  I don't care what they do but _anything_ is better than a comic and these characters only fanatics can love.

I'm thinking more and more so that AMD deserves what they got coming to them.  That corporation has been in an abysmal state since 2006.  It seems they'll never learn.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And this is why AMD is struggling to keep their head above water.  Seriously, wasting resources on advertising that less than 2% of their clients even care about.  AMD needs to observe Intel's and IBM's marketing strategy and learn from it.  Better yet, they should fire their entire marketing staff and snipe a few industry experts.  Hell, pull an Intel and hire the Blue Man Group to do a dozen ad spots.  I don't care what they do but _anything_ is better than a comic and these characters only fanatics can love.
> 
> I'm thinking more and more so that AMD deserves what they got coming to them.  That corporation has been in an abysmal state since 2006.  It seems they'll never learn.



they should get one from Apple. Apples marketing group is really talented. they sell so myh crap with so much hype, its almost unbelievable! no im not being sarcastic.


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 7, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> I dislike the news but i like the idea of a quad core CPU with a standard clock speed of 4.20ghz (although the 100mhz boost to 4.3ghz is not very impressive), the fx-4170 is of very little interest to me but it will sound great for marketing purposes when it comes to retail.
> could/would be very useful for marketing spin.




Probally is performance per clock low, i prefer lower stock clock speed with high performance per clock ratio


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 7, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> Probally is performance per clock low, i prefer lower stock clock speed with high performance per clock ratio



But for general users they just think more numbers are better like a 2gb bottom end graphics card and with marketing spin they can pretty much lie about things but misrepresenting the numbers is pretty easy for them, the same goes for 8 core bulldozer vs 4 core sandy bridge, marketing spin could easily be used there and uneducated buyers will easily fall for that.

I'm not saying the performance would be good i'm just saying that it can be a good thing for AMD in retail and marketing spin.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

for those who are getting sick of the constant waiting, delays and bad news....


Its still not too late to repent and get yourself over to intel camp and run with a 2*00k for BF3!!!


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 7, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> But for general users they just think more numbers are better like a 2gb bottom end graphics card and with marketing spin they can pretty much lie about things but misrepresenting the numbers is pretty easy for them, the same goes for 8 core bulldozer vs 4 core sandy bridge, marketing spin could easily be used there and uneducated buyers will easily fall for that.
> 
> I'm not saying the performance would be good i'm just saying that it can be a good thing for AMD in retail and marketing spin.



Yeah i know but for the people who have knowlegde about pc stuff won't buy it


----------



## kajson (Sep 7, 2011)

If they do launch their top model on september 17th like an earlier post suggested I'm happy, even if retail is delayed. I just want to see some friggin benchmarks so I can make a decision if Bulldozer is worth it at all. 

The FX-8100 looks to me like it hits the sweet spot as it has all the bells & whistles with a reasonable TDP of 95W 

But if it's a total bust (like most of us here fear) The 22nm Ivy Bridge is only a couple of months (every one of em will feel like a year) away...


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 7, 2011)

Melvis said:


> He has been on a fair bit lately, but if he doesn't respond to this then its true i guess. Not that it worries me lol



Since he already responded to it in the Bulldozer information thread last night, I wouldn't expect him to make an appearance in this one.



Spoiler



The date has been leaked, but he won't say which date is right. Since this rumor doesn't contain a date, I think we can rule it out.


----------



## caleb (Sep 7, 2011)

Other sources say 22nm Ivy Bridge will be seriously delayed, up to Q32012


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2011)

I will go 2600K im tired of waiting bah


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

Drac said:


> I will go 2600K im tired of waiting bah



welcome to the darkside!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Didn't JF say AMD wouldn't be releasing any info about launch dates?


Whilst it may be true there is a delay, I call BS on this one guys.

It's just FUD til it has a reliable source.


X-bit doesn't even list a source!? How can this be news : /


----------



## Blacklash (Sep 7, 2011)

Drac said:


> I will go 2600K im tired of waiting bah



Yep, that's what I say. If you're tired of waiting and being disappointed by AMD just go with the 2600K. I >wouldn't< buy a "tide me over CPU" from AMD and reward them.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll quote JF from the other BD post:



> There are a million dates floating around. All from "reliable" sources. They can't all be true.





> Yes, one date is right. But that means that 4,374,658,823 posts stating that they know the date have to be wrong.
> 
> Based on that, you are best off to not believe any of the "I have it on good information" threads. After all, how many people said it was today? People are getting too caught up in the speculation and can't tell truth from fact at this point.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Um the server CPUs launch today. The server launching first has always been the plan afaik. They have never even confirmed a date except Q4 2011 so why is this a surprise? Its not even a delay. Just a delay on a speculated date that AMD never confirmed.

Also WTF are you people running that you need an FX chip so badly for? YOU ALL cant be compressing terabytes of videos and doing 3D animation.

As for the Intel fan boys you need to get laid. You're embarrassing yourselves now.


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> welcome to the darkside!!



I have a E6600 Wolfdale im already in the darkside  I just wanted to see some results of Bulldozer and decide what to buy, I can get a 2600K for 200-220 euros i think its cheap and if i overclock it to 4 ghz with the multipler that will rock


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also WTF are you people running that you need an FX chip so badly for? YOU ALL cant be compressing terabytes of videos and doing 3D animation.





I like seeing lots of dynamic graphs in task manager man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I like seeing lots of dynamic graphs in task manager man



 WIN!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also WTF are you people running that you need an FX chip so badly for?




It's not that i badly need an Fx Bulldozer, i just need to know whether to wait any longer...

I need a new PC, i currently run a AM2+ Mobo with a Phenom II 550 @3.8Ghz....(wont unlock to a tri or Quad core) and its really starting to struggle now, Bad Company 2 is pretty terrible with only 2 cores, and BF3, which is the only game i want this year, will just bring it to its knees completely.

So which ever way i go, 2500k or FX 6 core ( which is the bulldozer CPU im interested in) i will need a new Mobo and new DDR3 Ram...so not being a fan boy either way on this upgrade, i will get whichever is best for the money.

I could go and order an Intel setup right now, but i will have that nagging doubt about whether i should have waited to first see BD benchmarks.

Its just this constant waiting that is so frustrating...

The most imporatnt thing for me though is clock for clock, core for core performance, i use alot of emulators which only really benefit from 2 fast CPU cores..so if BD cant match the 2500K in this respect, then Intel it will be.


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2011)

@Hustler: You could get quad Phenom or Athlon, they're all pretty cheap.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> @Hustler: You could get quad Phenom or Athlon, they're all pretty cheap.



Phenom II's just arent fast enough, clock for clock, for emulation purposes....a Phenom II would need to run at over 6Ghz to match the performance of a 2500k running @4.5Ghz!!!!..

Thats why i want to know if Bulldozer brings core for core, clock for clock performance levels upto to Sandybridge levels..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Phenom II's just arent fast enough, clock for clock, for emulation purposes....a Phenom II would need to run at over 6Ghz to match the performance of a 2500k running @4.5Ghz!!!!..
> 
> Thats why i want to know if Bulldozer brings core for core, clock for clock performance levels upto to Sandybridge levels..



Emulation purposes? WTF are you emulating? Weather patterns on Jupiter?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Emulation purposes? WTF are you emulating? Weather patterns on Jupiter?



..no, Uranus.....


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Phenom II's just arent fast enough, clock for clock, for emulation purposes....a Phenom II would need to run at over 6Ghz to match the performance of a 2500k running @4.5Ghz!!!!..
> 
> Thats why i want to know if Bulldozer brings core for core, clock for clock performance levels upto to Sandybridge levels..



Ahh, well yeah. Maybe so. I just read your post and thought you wanted to play Battlefield properly. ^^


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I like seeing lots of dynamic graphs in task manager man


Don't need Bulldozer for that. 





Top one is a Core i7 920 and the bottom one is 2 x Xeon 5310.  Looks exactly the same as FX-8xxx.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 7, 2011)

The FX-4000's didn't need turbo boost if they are only getting 100 to 300 MHz. It will make little to no difference.

If these are right, I would rather see the FX-4170 be: 3.3 GHz (4.3 GHz turbo) with a 100W TDP. I don't think they are clocked so high because they suck at clock for clock performance. I think they are clocked so high just because they can.

Like someone said earlier, market spin is involved here as the general public things (high the clock the better the performance). And since they are most likely to sick with pre-build systems in the low to mid range from Dell, Acer, etc. the 4 core CPU's they will be getting have the highest default clocks. It is a marketing trick, but not directed at us as we are expected to go for more cores thus the FX-6000 and FX-8000.

Maybe you should consider a Bulldozer server chip for that weather thing.


----------



## devguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Phenom II's just arent fast enough, clock for clock, for emulation purposes....a Phenom II would need to run at over 6Ghz to match the performance of a 2500k running @4.5Ghz!!!!..
> 
> Thats why i want to know if Bulldozer brings core for core, clock for clock performance levels upto to Sandybridge levels..



Yeah man, I ran Final Fantasy X through PCSX2 a couple of years ago with a Phenom I X3 @ 3.0ghz and a Radeon HD 3850.  I also handled Super Smash Bros: Brawl just fine with an Athlon II X4 @ 3.6ghz and a Radeon 4870.  My Phenom II X6 blows those processors away.

Really, above 1080p, my CPU is no bottleneck for games (save for a few I don't play like Far Cry 2).  Moving to an FX or SB processor really won't net me any difference in gaming at my eyefinity resolution (except maybe if I was running crossfire).  Thus, if the FX series sucks, I'm just going to hang with my Thuban chip (put that saved money towards an HD 7950 ).


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 7, 2011)

So happy I went 2500k! Come on AMD, you guys are still my favorite though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 7, 2011)

Just go Sandy Bridge if you're waiting on BD. First June, then August, then Sept, now October? That's three months. Does AMD know how long three months+ is in tech time? It's a longgggg time.

I'm an AMD fan but these delays are becoming expected at this rate. Come on...just release the dang thing already. Die hard AMD fans are buying up 990X, literally building up new rigs, but no CPU to support it.... COME ON!


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And this is why AMD is struggling to keep their head above water.  Seriously, wasting resources on advertising that less than 2% of their clients even care about.  AMD needs to observe Intel's and IBM's marketing strategy and learn from it.  Better yet, they should fire their entire marketing staff and snipe a few industry experts.  Hell, pull an Intel and hire the Blue Man Group to do a dozen ad spots.  I don't care what they do but _anything_ is better than a comic and these characters only fanatics can love.
> 
> I'm thinking more and more so that AMD deserves what they got coming to them.  That corporation has been in an abysmal state since 2006.  It seems they'll never learn.



I agree that AMD need a better approach to marketing as their products are generally unknown outside the geek community. But I disagree that resources thus far was wasted on advertising because arguably each cycle of advertising is probably raking in pre-orders in the tens of hundreds/thousands units from OEMs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

OEMs are perfectly happy selling Intel chips and they sell a lot of them because people ask for them by name.  When's the last time you've heard someone that wasn't techy ask for an AMD product?  Good advertising pays for itself.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When's the last time you've heard someone that wasn't techy ask for an AMD product?  Good advertising pays for itself.



Which is exactly my point. AMD do need to improve their marketing strategy to hit the non techies. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> OEMs are perfectly happy selling Intel chips and they sell a lot of them because people ask for them by name.



There will always be a favourite, AMD's strategy in this area could do with improving too, but each time these CPUs get delays and there is another relaunch date I wouldn't be surprised if the store merchandise buyers whom are hearing about the Bulldozer CPU for the first time place a small order. Shops like PCWorld will have pre-ordered Bulldozer months ago in huge quantities in every branch already.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> they should get one from Apple. Apples marketing group is really talented. they sell so myh crap with so much hype, its almost unbelievable! no im not being sarcastic.



Apple sells consumer products that even your grandmother can hold and use -- AMD sells enthusiast products that only we care about.  The same marketing won't work.  Intel getting people to care about Intel chips is a fluke.  

I'm guessing they were largely successful because no one had really tried to heavily advertise CPU's before, and since they've already done it, it's very hard to go argue on a price perspective, which is the only thing left.  Nobody wants to advertise their company as the "budget" solution.


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 7, 2011)

In the end we are where we have been sitting for months..... knowing nothing!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

AMD needs to get it's ducks in a row, now they are just starting to look bad, what would be tragic irony would be of the chips aren't worth the wait performance wise.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> AMD needs to get it's ducks in a row, now they are just starting to look bad, what would be tragic irony would be of the chips aren't worth the wait performance wise.



No "if" about it at this stage; if Bulldozer was any good, AMD would have rushed to get it to consumers ASAP. But just like Phenom it won't be able to compete with Intel chips, so AMD are holding it back to clear out old stock (and hopefully to fix embarassing hardware bugs *before* the chip is launched).

This pretty much puts the final nail in the coffin in regards to my respect for AMD... ever since the Athlon64 I've listened to the same tired claims, watched the same crappy architecture be called "new" multiple times, seen the same chipset rebranded as an updated model when all it has is support for newer CPUs that no-one can even buy yet. They aren't even trying anymore, and to be honest, if you willingly buy a high-end AMD board at this point... you're a sucker.


----------



## Nozoned (Sep 7, 2011)

A lot of you guys are worse than a bunch of old women in a beauty shop. I wonder how many free Intel processors Xbit got for doing this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Assimilator said:


> No "if" about it at this stage; if Bulldozer was any good, AMD would have rushed to get it to consumers ASAP. But just like Phenom it won't be able to compete with Intel chips, so AMD are holding it back to clear out old stock (and hopefully to fix embarassing hardware bugs *before* the chip is launched).
> 
> This pretty much puts the final nail in the coffin in regards to my respect for AMD... ever since the Athlon64 I've listened to the same tired claims, watched the same crappy architecture be called "new" multiple times, seen the same chipset rebranded as an updated model when all it has is support for newer CPUs that no-one can even buy yet. They aren't even trying anymore, and to be honest, if you willingly buy a high-end AMD board at this point... you're a sucker.



Apparently you have a very short and or biased memory.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Nozoned said:


> A lot of you guys are worse than a bunch of old women in a beauty shop. I wonder how many free Intel processors Xbit got for doing this.



Wow really mr conspiracy theory. . . . AMD could solve all of this by telling us if it's true or not but instead they stay tight lipped and suffer for it. The more negative speculation they allow the worse they look.


It's kinda sad watching AMD flounder like this.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just a delay on a speculated date that AMD never confirmed.



Exactly when I first read the posted by btarunr... X-bit hasn't got a clue their sources haven't either this is ALL just FUD to grab traffic.  Nothing here changes… nothing because they (AMD, pundit, posters, and those sending out dis-information) for whatever their reasoning are all caught up in this game or hoping to "mine" some information.  

AMD is holding their cards close, for only reasons they know, and considering launches for graphic products have played that ability before, effectively controling any such real leaks to this point means they have good reason to stay-the-course as they see it.  This is the biggest launch of the company; it sets the tone for the new CEO Rory Read.  If I/he came in and “got up to speed” and saw some issues, I’d be like... nope let’s get all the ducks in a row.  This is a VERY important launch for them, such whining will pass and be forgotten.  Just look at how bad Nvidia controlled the Fermi debacle, and now it's water under the bridge.  AMD may just be making sure their herbicide is thoroughly mixed…


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

Valve Time exists.  At AMD too.


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 7, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Valve Time exists.  At AMD too.



?


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What would be tragic irony would be of the chips aren't worth the wait performance wise.


 Again... That same thing didn't hurt Nvidia all that much when their new Fermi architecture wasn't all that great.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> ?



Per Wikipedia:



> “Valve Time” has become an industry term used jokingly with game releases from Valve, used to acknowledge the difference between the promised time for released content stated by Valve and to the actual release time; “Valve Time” includes predominate delays but also includes some content that was released earlier than expected. Valve itself has fully acknowledged the term, including tracking known discrepancies between ideal and actual releases on their public development wiki and using it in announcements about such delays. Valve ascribes their delays to their mentality of team-driven initiatives over corporate deadlines to make sure they provide a high quality product to their customers. The company does try to avoid unintentional delays of their projects, and believes that the earlier occurrences of “Valve Time” delays, primarily from Half-Life development, has helped them improve their release schedules.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> Exactly when I first read the posted by btarunr... X-bit hasn't got a clue their sources haven't either this is ALL just FUD to grab traffic.  Nothing here changes… nothing because they (AMD, pundit, posters, and those sending out dis-information) for whatever their reasoning are all caught up in this game or hoping to "mine" some information.
> 
> AMD is holding their cards close, for only reasons they know, and considering launches for graphic products have played that ability before, effectively controling any such real leaks to this point means they have good reason to stay-the-course as they see it.  This is the biggest launch of the company; it sets the tone for the new CEO Rory Read.  If I/he came in and “got up to speed” and saw some issues, I’d be like... nope let’s get all the ducks in a row.  This is a VERY important launch for them, such whining will pass and be forgotten.  Just look at how bad Nvidia controlled the Fermi debacle, and now it's water under the bridge.  AMD may just be making sure their herbicide is thoroughly mixed…



AMD could say somehting and make it all go away in lack of such action silence can just as easily be interperited as confirmation as it can anything else. Instead of screaming fud why not call AMD out on it's shenanigans, they have already delayed twice what one more time. . .






jpierce55 said:


> ?



meaning it launches when it launches





Casecutter said:


> Again... That same thing didn't hurt Nvidia all that much when their new Fermi architecture wasn't all that great.



No doubt I am sure these will sell like hot cakes to all the fan boys who can't let hopes go that AMD can come back and compete with intel, that doesn't make it a good thing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah this is hurting AMD. Not releasing on a speculated date based off of a random websites guess is destroying their reputation.


----------



## omagic (Sep 7, 2011)

Sad news... Atleast some neo fanboy trolls make my mooth beeter  I bet that all the "intel+nvidia rulez" kids already forgot what nvidia was late like with the crappy gtx400 series.. And what we got? uber overheating gtx480? oh yeah and the intel is great with their 4 sockets per year politics... ppl pls stop being a blind fanboys and let normal customers wait for cometition and choose whats the best at the moment.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah this is hurting AMD. Not releasing on a speculated date based off of a random websites guess is destroying their reputation.



The truth doesn't matter only what people believe, and if people believe this, fud or not, it's still what people believe. All AMD has to do is speak up, and instead they allow negative specualtion, and as a result there is a lot of negative press.




omagic said:


> Sad news... Atleast some neo fanboy trolls make my mooth beeter  I bet that all the "intel+nvidia rulez" kids already forgot what nvidia was late like with the crappy gtx400 series.. And what we got? uber overheating gtx480? oh yeah and the intel is great with their 4 sockets per year politics... ppl pls stop being a blind fanboys and let normal customers wait for cometition and choose whats the best at the moment.



obvious troll if obvious


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> They have already delayed twice what one more time. . .
> No doubt I am sure these will sell like hot cakes to all the fan boys who can't let hopes go that AMD can come back and compete with intel, that doesn't make it a good thing.


I never heard AMD authenticate any such release dates?

That said be the guy with a EVGA GTX 470 SC+!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The truth doesn't matter only what people believe, and if people believe this, fud or not, it's still what people believe. All AMD has to do is speak up, and instead they allow negative specualtion, and as a result there is a lot of negative press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What negative speculation? From a bunch of Intel fanboys? Who cares!



Casecutter said:


> I never heard AMD authenticate any such release dates?
> 
> That said be the guy with a EVGA GTX 470 SC+!



All they have said is Q4 2011.


----------



## omagic (Sep 7, 2011)

casecutter said:


> that said be the guy with a evga gtx 470 sc+!



+1 :d


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> I never heard AMD authenticate any such release dates?
> 
> That said be the guy with a EVGA GTX 470 SC+!



LOL because I bought a video card I am a fanboy. . ..  geuss I am an intel, and AMD, and an ATI fanboy as well because I own current gens of all of them, please GTFO.

Also please explain what Nvidia has to do with AMD and their launch dates as I understand they are 2 different company's making different products. . . . kthxbai

back on topic plz




TheMailMan78 said:


> What negative speculation? From a bunch of Intel fanboys? Who cares!




So anyone who speculates about a launch date is an intel fanboy .. . . uhuh. . . . that's solid logic there . . . ..  my shields can't repel stupidity of that magnitude! :shadedshu


----------



## omagic (Sep 7, 2011)

Let's just wait and see what will the FX's be like, I bet none of Us would want to have Intels monopol here.. Competition is the best for Us customers so let's just hope new hardware is at least as good as SB


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> LOL because I bought a video card I am a fanboy. . ..  geuss I am an intel, and AMD, and an ATI fanboy as well because I own current gens of all of them, please GTFO.
> 
> Also please explain what Nvidia has to do with AMD and their launch dates as I understand they are 2 different company's making different products. . . . kthxbai
> 
> ...



Speculating and getting mad when a company doesn't fulfill your speculation is a sign of an idiot.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The truth doesn't matter only what people believe,
> obvious troll if obvious



Folk's like that you can never help... 

Yea it’s very evident.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Speculating and getting mad when a company doesn't fulfill your speculation is a sign of an idiot.



I'm not mad, I simply stated it's sad to see, why would I be mad I am skipping BD because it will be phased out in less than a year for a new socket.



Casecutter said:


> Folk's like that you can never help...
> 
> Yea it’s very evident.



*slow clap* so because I don't agree or see it your way I'm an idiot .. .  that's a healthy view.


ON TOPIC PLZ

















I will say this one more time AMD should just speak up.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 7, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/AMDphil/status/111469723018993664



> @AMDphil
> Phil Hughes
> @fubarworkz On track to ship before the end of September and we are tracking to an expected Q4 launch and availability



Whatever that means.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/AMDphil/status/111469723018993664
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever that means.



SO they are "on track" but won't give a hard release date, to me the fact they won't commit to a release date is a sign they are unsure they can hit it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/AMDphil/status/111469723018993664
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever that means.



Q4 launch......as they have always said.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

Why would you put out a solid release date only to blow it off?  That would piss your customers off more than saying you're on track for the end of September.

Speculation is nothing, Bulldozer will release sometime Q4 2k11, as AMD has already stated.  Hell, they just put out the server processor today.

Relax people.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> SO they are "on track" but won't give a hard release date, to me the fact they won't commit to a release date is a sign they are unsure they can hit it.



To you, they are unsure. To them, they are protecting the interests of retailers, and themselves. Would be kinda crappy if they released a killer CPU that completely obsoleted old stock, and left the stores holding that old stock...and against thier interests to buy back the old CPUs.

Or they got a garbage CPU, and want to cover it up until the last moment possible. Meanwhile, myself and many others are playing with APUs in the meantime, and getting our DDR3 to 2500 MHz, something that was never before possible on AMD.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> To you, they are unsure. To them, they are protecting the interests of retailers, and themselves. Would be kinda crappy if they released a killer CPU that completely obsoleted old stock, and left the stores holding that old stock...and against thier interests to buy back the old CPUs.
> 
> Or they got a garbage CPU, and want to cover it up until the last moment possible. Meanwhile, myself and many others are playing with APUs in the meantime, and getting our DDR3 to 2500 MHz, something that was never before possible on AMD.



And I am supposed to care about retailers. . . .  I just want it to launch so perhaps a price war can start.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I bought a video card I am a fanboy.


I said nothing about you being a Fanboy just that you got a 470...
It appears you're being thin-skined about it all.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> And I am supposed to care about retailers. . . .  I just want it to launch so perhaps a price war can start.



This is why you've only posted your opinion, and no facts. No big deal.


Just realize, AMD does not exist to keep you happy. They exist to keep ME happy.:shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> I said nothing about you being a Fanboy just that you got a 470...
> It appears you're being thin-skined about it all.



I LOL'd nice editing

It appears you can't let it go, you never explained what me owning a card has to do with AMD launch dates. :shadedshu



cadaveca said:


> This is why you've only posted your opinion, and no facts. No big deal.
> 
> 
> Just realize, AMD does not exist to keep you happy. They exist to keep ME happy.:shadedshu



I never claimed to post facts, it's forum that's what it's here for is to post opinions and talk with people of similar interests. But it seems some don't appreciate others have views that are not their own, no big deal.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I just want it to launch so perhaps a price war can start.


That's not what either Intel/AMD are looking to incite.

Only out for self-centered manipulation, ok we it wasn't totally obvious at first.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> But it seems some don't appreciate others have views that are not their own, no big deal.



You take it the wrong way. People like to keep things here honest and truthful. It says right in the rules of the forum that F.U.D. is not allowed, so yes, if your opinion borders on FUD, people are going to speak up.

Just because someone says something doesn't mean they don't appreciate the comment...you've provided the opportunity for reality to be exposed. Dual-edged sword, that.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dual-edged sword, that.


Yep, Word_that!


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> what would be tragic irony would be of the chips aren't worth the wait performance wise.





Casecutter said:


> Again... That same thing didn't hurt Nvidia all that much when their new Fermi architecture wasn't all that great.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> please explain what Nvidia has to do with AMD and their launch dates.



You brought it up?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

mdm-adph said:


> I'm guessing they were largely successful because no one had really tried to heavily advertise CPU's before, and since they've already done it, it's very hard to go argue on a price perspective, which is the only thing left.  Nobody wants to advertise their company as the "budget" solution.


They don't have to push that they're better (saying you're cheaper doesn't exactly draw a big audience).  They have to push that they are 1) the little guy, 2) different, and 3) innovative.  They could really, really be advertising the module design right now because it is something new and different.  And they are advertising it, but through a medium that is completely ineffective.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

I kinda picture a scene out of 300, but with David and Goliath with it obvious who is who. David throws a stone, Goliath crumbles into rocks, and a bulldozer smashes through the pile taht used to be Goliath. Splash the AMD logo, cue deep announcer voice:

"Sometimes, the little guy wins."


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2011)

if amd doesnt launch bulldozer by this week i will break forth death suffering for everyone.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All they have said is Q4 2011.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Q4 launch......as they have always said.



You mean except for AMD's last slide deck ?....The one at Computex  stating 60 to 90 days for PIB (Processor in Box) from June 1st. ?







[source]

While the release date, at this stage, is fast approaching "who cares" status- probably best if we don't try to rewrite history eh?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I kinda picture a scene out of 300, but with David and Goliath with it obvious who is who. David throws a stone, Goliath crumbles into rocks, and a bulldozer smashes through the pile taht used to be Goliath. Splash the AMD logo, cue deep announcer voice:
> 
> "Sometimes, the little guy wins."


Exactly!  They could do it, easily, but they don't.  WTF?


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 7, 2011)

HumanSmoke said:


> You mean except for AMD's last slide deck ?....The one at Computex  stating 60 to 90 days for PIB (Processor in Box) from June 1st. ?
> http://limages.vr-zone.net/body/12494/5.jpg.jpeg
> 
> 
> ...



"late summer 2011" It is late summer until September 23!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 7, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> "late summer 2011" It is late summer until September 23!


Really? And what's 60-90 days from June 1st. ?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Exactly!  They could do it, easily, but they don't.  WTF?



Not sure dude. That's not the only idea I have, either. I've always said that I've got many ideas for AMD marketing, but the reality of it is that I am not a marketing major, so have no hope of ever having such a position.

What I do know, is that even with my lack of education on the specific subject, not everyone is as competent as they claim to be, and I'm not just talknig about AMD, although my opinion on thier marketing closely resembles your own.

Of course, I'm personally very politically motivated, so appealling to people's needs and emotions is just what I do on a day to day basis. AMD's marketing is tied up in straight jacket most of the time, stuck in cubicles, so perhaps we sohuld lay off a bit, and not expect too much?

I mean, they aren't exactly going out of business here...I don't approve, but clearly they haven't got it ALL wrong...


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm skeptical. Thanks, bye!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm skeptical. Thanks, bye!



That should be your tag under your UID. 

What is it you are skeptical about?


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> What is it you are skeptical about?



Pretty much everything, but on this topic, everything Bulldozer.



			
				X-Bit Labs said:
			
		

> a source with knowledge of the company's plans


 Wat?



			
				X-Bit Labs said:
			
		

> AMD did not comment on the news-story


 Okay?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Pretty much everything, but on this topic, everything Bulldozer.



You are not alone, it seems.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

HumanSmoke said:


> You mean except for AMD's last slide deck ?....The one at Computex  stating 60 to 90 days for PIB (Processor in Box) from June 1st. ?



Very good and valued input, you got it. 

Provide that, it’s only Sept 7th, and while slipping, that slide shows "Scheduled to be Available" I see that as a provisional time frame, not any firm release... 

Although, we’re now byond that that their own road maps as of late had them for Q4. When folk saw that slide hopes went through the roof, and on that we can put some culpability.

I'd think they'd have a CEO to herald in this "new era" and at that point they might have thought they had a fish. While if I just hired in I’d want to be up to speed, before I stuck my neck out (flop or fly). Performance is what it is at this point, the wrangling is all about strategy and selling the new boss on the marketing. I guarantee there's more to this than any of us can wrap our self-centered heads around, and sure it would seem bad... it's just business.  It still could be in this month, the next month or if the one after that, it’s all still just speculative rumors.  

Also, this has been the standard course for graphic card releases at AMD/ATI for at least the 4XXX/5XXX products "run-silent… run-deep".  That's how they like it, at this point they have their poker face on.  Some loathe that, the rest we’ wait….


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 7, 2011)

I find it hugely entertaining that many peeps here are slobbering at the chops for the most super dooperest cpu when quite a fair proportion will just be gaming.  And we all know given a 'reasonably' good cpu with 'reasonable' multi core capabilities, the gfx card is the key.

I'm personally completely confused by my next step.  I'm running 3.6GHz i7 920 and a GTX 580 and i know a i72600k will be better but not by enough to justify any investment.  Likewise, Bulldozer wont improve things much more.  

This whole BD debate is turning into a frenetic fest of douche baggery that you'd normally see in a graphics forum.  It's quite fun to read actually...

Frankly I'd be impressed if someone releases a chip that smells like vanilla when it gets hot.


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 7, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Frankly I'd be impressed if someone releases a chip that smells like vanilla when it gets hot.



MMMM, vanilla! I agree with you. I would be more interested in seeing more focus on low power consumption chips. AMD/Intel both make them, but finding them and affording them is hard to do..... but vanilla fragrance will work just the same!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

HumanSmoke said:


> You mean except for AMD's last slide deck ?....The one at Computex  stating 60 to 90 days for PIB (Processor in Box) from June 1st. ?
> http://limages.vr-zone.net/body/12494/5.jpg.jpeg
> 
> 
> ...



AMD has always said Q4. Marketing slides are for marketing. Do you believe the benches they show also?


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I find it hugely entertaining that many peeps here are slobbering at the chops for the most super dooperest cpu when quite a fair proportion will just be gaming.  And we all know given a 'reasonably' good cpu with 'reasonable' multi core capabilities, the gfx card is the key.
> 
> I'm personally completely confused by my next step.  I'm running 3.6GHz i7 920 and a GTX 580 and i know a i72600k will be better but not by enough to justify any investment.  Likewise, Bulldozer wont improve things much more.
> 
> ...


You are completely right about the “super dooperest cpu” for gaming that’s all about more money than...  At this time it is entertaining, although I like to see the puzzle for what it will turn into, hope it plays out good strategy wise and how such competition furthers the industry along, as it been stagnate.  It's all good.

Please don't take this as it sound, but after reading that... your picture is kind of telling in more ways that one.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 7, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> Please don't take this as it sound, but after reading that... your picture is kind of telling in more ways that one.



What? that I am a super pooping augmented Chinchilla and in need of vanilla scents to hide my smells?

It's not a f*cking rabbit!!!

lol


----------



## mtosev (Sep 7, 2011)

AMD has one positive side and that is ATI. Interesting how amd isn't failing with their gfxs yet most they almost completely fail when it comes to cpus (after C2D AMD didn't show any top ranking cpus). intel cpu + amd/ati gfx is the winning combo for me.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> A rabbit in a chube?



I see as a petrified gerbil in a tube, either you’re the gerbil in life, or what is the tube going to be used to do… and you like that kind of...


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 7, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> I see as a petrified gerbil in a tube, either you’re the gerbil in life, or what is the tube going to be used to do… and you that kind of...



Chinchilla...

And no, just plain no.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Chinchilla...
> 
> And no, just plain no.



Okay okay... we've digressed moving on!

The Brain: Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering? 
Pinky: I think so, Brain, but how are we going to make pencils that taste like bacon? Or maybe we should make bacon that tastes like pencils. Narf.

Remember this guy was announced Aug 25th, though sure he’d had briefings even prior that that, while even info on AMD’s plans when working a Lenovo.  I don’t see a guy like this not doing everything he can to come out swinging hard even if the underdog. 
Inside AMD - Rory Read's First Employee Addres...


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 7, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> Okay okay... we've digressed moving on!
> 
> The Brain: Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?
> Pinky: I think so, Brain, but how are we going to make pencils that taste like bacon? Or maybe we should make bacon that tastes like pencils. Narf.
> ...



I haven't seen that video before.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I haven't seen that video before.


It showed on the tube like a week ago.

This local Austin TX right-up actually provides a face of what this guy is like in life.
http://www.statesman.com/business/new-ceo-rory-read-amd-is-the-right-1796296.html


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AMD has always said Q4


Except when they say Q3 presumeably...


> So in the last call, we indicated early summer for desktops and late summer for servers. And that's still where we're at.
> -Rick Bergmann AMD Q1 CC





TheMailMan78 said:


> Marketing slides are for marketing.


So they shouldn't have a nodding acquaintance with the truth?
Product Schedules – This is the most asked question that I get.  Today we gave granularity down to the quarter.  We expect to launch the client version of “Bulldozer” (code named “Zambezi”) in Q2 2011. The server products (“Interlagos” and “Valencia”) will first begin production in Q2 2011, and we expect to launch them in Q3 2011.
Presumeably this John Fruehe character has clearly gone rogue- where's Steven Seagal when you need him 


TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you believe the benches they show also?


And this has to do with Bulldozers release date how? 

Anyhow, I wasn't aware that AMD had released performance benches for Bulldozer. Links please.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

> Read said he likes the inside play, where there is pushing and shoving and sharp elbows get thrown.
> 
> "They give you five fouls for a reason," he said with a smile.



I hope bulldozer isn't the first foul. 



HumanSmoke said:


> ~SNIP~




Um, all your data is from before they fired the CEO who was taking the company in the wrong direction. Since then, things have changed, and Bulldozer's expectations based on anything prior to the very recent hiring of Rory READ are NULL and VOID. AMD now has a head on it's shoulders, while for near the entire first half of the year, AMD was headless after they canned the CEO at the time, who I won't even mention.

Once you understand that, you can understand JF-AMD's position now, and why he was so frustrated with people's postings on forums. They plain and simple were giving expectations based on data that didn't exist any more.

Of course, now that AMD has a new CEO, Bulldozer CPUs have started shipping. I've been posting here on the forums for MONTHS saying people should ignore everything purely based that that fact alone...any CEO hired can change the game plan, and drastically. Sure, it's been a tough time for AMD, but headless, they still remained above water. Now, with a new CEO, they are gonna start swimming.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I hope bulldozer isn't the first foul.
> ~SNIP~
> they are gonna start swimming.


Thought they've be fill that pool as of late really, I understand it been really Hot in Austin lately.  I heard a splash today when's the next we don't know.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Um, all your data is from before they fired the CEO who was taking the company in the wrong direction.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Dirk Meyer a prime mover behind Bulldozer ?


cadaveca said:


> Since then, things have changed, and Bulldozer's expectations based on anything prior to the very recent hiring of Rory READ are NULL and VOID.


I can agree with the statement IF it was Dirk's fault that pushed earlier announcements of BD's introduction being too optimistic.


cadaveca said:


> AMD now has a head on it's shoulders...


...Or BoD glove puppet, who has been given the job as Abu Dhabi's stalking horse. Time will tell on that one.


cadaveca said:


> while for near the entire first half of the year, AMD was headless...


Guess you're not on Thomas Seiferts Christmas card list anymore.


cadaveca said:


> Of course, now that AMD has a new CEO, Bulldozer CPUs have started shipping.


Quite the guy that Rory! Here I was thinking that all the hard work had been done by the chip architects, process guys and GloFo, and all the while all it needed was for a marketing guy to come in and roll up the ol' shirtsleeves. Here I was thinking the dude was getting paid per PR cliché


cadaveca said:


> I've been posting here on the forums for MONTHS saying people should ignore everything purely based that that fact alone...


Pretty common practice in the business world to blame all misfortune on the outgoing guy(s). I'll reserve judgement.


cadaveca said:


> any CEO hired can change the game plan, and drastically. Sure, it's been a tough time for AMD, but headless, they still remained above water. Now, with a new CEO, they are gonna start swimming.


Nice cliché's. You almost had me ready to compose a PowerPoint Haiku.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

Point is, and still remains, that no info about releases from prior to Rory's taking over the position is valid.

You can interpret my comments as you wish; there's many more of my opinions on the front page, in my reviews. If they inspire you, please, have a read!!!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You can interpret my comments as you wish; there's many more of my opinions on the front page, in my reviews. If they inspire you, please, have a read!!!


Thanks for the infomercial. 
This sound familiar ?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

I am on topic, frankly, because as far as I am concerned, any of these changes, to release dates, or products that will be released, are directly due to AMD's new CEO, who has held the position for all of what, two weeks?


In the last two weeks, a lot @ AMD has changed, IMHO. I can't comment about Bulldozer performance, and won't until you see the numbers in my reviews, but that has no bearing in the discussion at hand, anyway.

Anyway, as erocker already posted, this whoel thread is based on speculation and unconfirmed rumour. Interesting, but still speculation.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 8, 2011)

So are these CPU's going to be better than Sandy Bridge?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So are these CPU's going to be better than Sandy Bridge?



NOBODY has any idea, and those that do, can't say. At what? Games? Encoding? Office applications? Server-based HPC? It's all still up in the air.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 8, 2011)

Why is its performance so tight lipped?


----------



## semantics (Sep 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why is its performance so tight lipped?


The Osborne effect

On my home computer for games and what have you, i still run a E8500 at 4.2Ghz i'm holding out for a intel 22nm ivy bridge upgrade it just looks so good in concept if not i have the money put away for an much needed update. Short of BD beating sandy bridge solidly in performance at price point after tweaking i doubt i see my planned upgrade to align with an amd cpu.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2011)

but what will happen on 13th Sept, at San Fransisco?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> but what will happen on 13th Sept, at San Fransisco?



That's an APU event, not Bulldozer. There might be some Bulldozer info that comes out from there, but I doubt it'll be anything "official". The event invite came out of AMD Dev, so I assume they've mostly got some stuff to talk about optimizing performance with the GPU and CPU in the same silicon, but it seems to not be so much an event as a party, too, so who knows. Seems mostly liek a morale boosting event, and quite rightly timed, seeing the new CEO is in place. There's no way I could be there next week, so I simply deleted the invite.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I always seem to look at price n then future expansion, thats how i came up with my bros build.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2011)

HumanSmoke said:


> Except when they say Q3 presumeably...
> 
> 
> So they shouldn't have a nodding acquaintance with the truth?
> ...



See thats all fine and dandy but someone commenting CEO or not vs the official stance of the company which has been Q4 for almost 4 months now is completely different. See what you fail to understand is there have been MANY guesstimations on the release date of Bulldozer since day one. Both by speculators and AMD themselves. However Bulldozer has only been pushed back once and that was back in June. So we went from Q3 to Q4. OMGBBQ BULLDOZER IS DEAD BECAUSE A MARKETING SLIDE IS A FEW WEEKS OFF! Its all about perspective man.

What I find even funnier is that all this school girl reaction is or a f$%king rumor linked from a credible source with no name from another site with no direct links to AMD. Ya know TPU can do the same thing. W1zz can tell Bta to create a news post that TPU has a credible source that Intel's next processors are made from potato skins and is powered by the heart of an orphaned African child. Bta could make graphs and slides too. So what then? Are you buying stock in the Idaho potato company and calling Amnesty International after that?


----------



## repman244 (Sep 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Intel's next processors are made from potato skins and is powered by the heart of an orphaned African child.



Careful, someone might actually use that line and state that you are the source


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 8, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Careful, someone might actually use that line and state that you are the source



I already did.


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> W1zz can tell Bta to create a news post that TPU has a credible source that Intel's next processors are made from potato skins and is powered by the heart of an orphaned African child. Bta could make graphs and slides too. So what then? Are you buying stock in the Idaho potato company and calling Amnesty International after that?



It is going to be hard to overclock .


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Intel's next processors are made from potato skins and is powered by the heart of an orphaned African child



I'll take a side of those bacon tasting pencils with it... Narf!


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 8, 2011)

After thinking a bit, maybe Intel pays for its delay


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Well Dave said it already, but I can repeat. You can't have a delay on a date that was unconfirmed speculation. This is just further BS and/or further proof that past speculations were BS.

Just be glad it is winding down and release should happen before BF3.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well Dave said it already, but I can repeat. You can't have a delay on a date that was unconfirmed speculation. This is just further BS and/or further proof that past speculations were BS.
> 
> Just be glad it is winding down and release should happen before BF3.



Well, I mean, I do understand the confusion though, too. AMD had a different CEO, with earlier launch dates, who wanted Bulldozer first, and APUs last, as there was only one fab line running the 32nm node.

The board of directors said no, APUs need to come out, and warned the CEO about it, and when, @ CES, he re-iterated that the focus was NOT APUs, he got fired.

Since then, the board has been looking for someone to do what they wanted..APUs a priority, and Bulldozer not. Since then, any and all release dates were suspect, in my opinion, becuase clearly AMD's focus as a corporate whole was in question.

I think the original plan was to mature the process using the BD chips, but now they used the APUs, which, even as "slow" as they are, do meet very decent levels of performance for thier intended market.

As AMD doesn't talk about things not quite ready for sale, none of this sort of info ever goes really public, and I'm really just guessing, but looking back at the past year or so, it does seem to make sense in hindsight.

Now, of course, part of the reason i think so is because of the console market, and the rumours that AMD has secured design wins in each major "next-Gen" console. Consoles are going to use APUs, or in the very least, the GPU portion of AMD's APU design, so it made sense that perhaps there was a rush to get that type of chip up and running.

Previously, there wasn't plans for so many FX models, as they planned the first 32nm process update to go to the APUs, but now that the APUs are already out in full force, Bulldozer gets the stepping instead, allowing them to push more models forward, and hence this whole thread in the first place.




I'm eager for BD to come out, because I wanna know if I'm right.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 9, 2011)

You are and I completely agree. I just hope the new guys sticks to his guns and turns them into a "predator." Everyone knows AMD needs two things to push forward and that is an aggressive attitude about everything especially marketing and money. The APU contracts and APUs in the mobile market should get them some much needed capital and hopefully market share anywhere they can get it. Now the new CEO needs to follow through on his promise.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'm eager for BD to come out, because I wanna know if I'm right.



It's not so much being right, it's more like figuring out what the tarot cards mean, while being outside the house let alone the room.  



Casecutter said:


> I like to see the puzzle for what it will turn into, hope it plays out good strategy wise, and how such competition furthers the industry along, as it been stagnate.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2011)

I dunno. To me, AMD is pretty transparent.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno. To me, AMD is pretty transparent.



Everything is transparent after the 3 hours we just played Dead Island. Anyway everything seems to be on time to me. Server first then desktop. Thats always been the plan.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everything is transparent after the 3 hours we just played Dead Island. Anyway everything seems to be on time to me. Server first then desktop. Thats always been the plan.



Hmm. But I'm the brain, you're the muscle, what are you doing even thinking, Pinky? Last time I listened to you I ended up burnt zombie meat.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ordered a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 board. So i'm hoping for no more BD delays!!!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ordered a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 board. So i'm hoping for no more BD delays!!!



Nice, thinking of ordering my Crosshair V today.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Nice, thinking of ordering my Crosshair V today.



Thanks.

The Crosshair V is an awesome and sexy looking board, i was looking at it until my eyes dropped down to the price lol.

Can't wait till the board gets here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Crosshair V is an awesome and sexy looking board, i was looking at it until my eyes dropped down to the price lol.
> 
> Can't wait till the board gets here.


I ordered my CHV on wed morning. I was lucky and got 1 of the last 10 Crosshairs they had in stock.  
I rang today and it will be here this Tuesday at the latest.

That Bios is going to be sweet and cant wait to try it myself... If I can hit 4.5 on my 1090T with the CH4 Im hoping it gives me a bit more to mess around with till the 8 core monster comes out...


----------



## Melvis (Sep 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ordered a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 board. So i'm hoping for no more BD delays!!!



Same board as i will be getting, nice choice for the right price.


----------



## billcat479 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wowzer, And I thought by now everyone had a (wait for OFFICIAL information) thing buttoned up. And now here we go again. 
   It's like what is wrong with this picture deal again. 
    I'm not going anywhere until I actually see it and hear it from AMD and I suggest you all do the same ok?

      And as one famous computer named Hal once said "look Dave, I can see your really upset about this. I honestly think you ought to sit down calmly, take a stress pill and think things over"   LOL..    
     Well they were kind of his last famous words aside from a little song about daisy.... lol.. 
   But they still could apply here and calm everyone down until you hear good information. Even if it's good data big deal, no one is going to go crazy and kill anyone unless someone promised Vinny "one-eye" Basketcase,  that he would have his computer built and working or else this month... lol...
   At least I got a few spare Valium's laying around...


----------

